# SUGGEST an LED



## imnasir (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Budget? Around 35k
2. Display type and size? 32"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? TV
4. Ports Required? Yes
5. Preferred choice of brand? LG, Sony, Samsung or any other
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? no
7. Any other info that you want to share Should be a smart tv as well


----------



## Minion (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry for late reply.I will suggest this
Toshiba 32L5400

or 

you may look at this too(non smart)
Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------

